# زيوت السيارات المستعملة



## حاير طاير (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
اود من الاعضاء الافادة عن اضرار الزيوت السيارات المستعملة بعد اعادة تكريرها 
وهل يمكن استخدامها مرة اخري في السيارات واذا كان لايمكن ماهى الطريقة الافضل للتخلص منها
وشكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو الاطلاع على المواضيع ادناه

زيوت السيارات

الـ Anti-freez ومواصفات زيوت السيارات وماذا تعني الأرقام التي عليها !

حقيقة تغير زيت السيارة

التزييت Lubricating System ‏(




1 2)

الزيوت بشكل مفصل ‏(



1 2 3)

معلومات قيمة واسئلة مفيدة تتعلق بالزيوت واسباب الحرق


----------



## حاير طاير (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكرا على مرورك وردك
ان لدى صديق عندة موقع لغيار زيوت السيارات فصديقي استفسار منى عن الطريقة الافضل من التخلص من زيوت السيارات القديمة و ذكر لى بان يوجد شركات تشتري الزيوت القديمة وتقوم باعادة تكريرها لاستخدمها في للسيارات مرة اخرى كزيوت درجة ثانية 
انا سؤالي استفسارات صديقي الموضح اعلاة
وشكرااً


----------



## eng ahmed_m86 (16 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة انا عايز اعرف التركيب الكميائى لزيوت السيارات المستعمله ياريت ضرورى علشان عايزه فى مشروع 
التخرج


----------

